# Pilot will not light



## jtgocubs (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok guys, 

Rookie here.  My pilot won't light...done all the obvious things, fan still blows...so it's getting power.  Any suggestions?  I can receive emails too...later and thanks in advance!


----------



## MinConst (Mar 18, 2006)

Pilot to what? This is the correct process.
1. Turn of gas to line for a few minutes to clear the gas out.
2. Turn knob to pilot (so the notch allows you to push the button down.
3. Turn on the gas.
4. Push pilot button down (generally red)
5. Light pilot while holing button down. (It may take a couple of minutes for the gas to reach the pilot)
6. Continue holding the button down for up to a minute (so the thermo coupling heats up and then let go)
7. If the pilot stays lit your all set. move knob to start or on.
8. If the pilot does not stay lit try it again. (if it fails again when you let off the button the thermocouple is probably bad replace it.
  If this does not work you might have a bad valve or a plugged line. Let us know and we will try again.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi JT:
One safety reminder; if you have an LP gas furnace you need to turn off the gas and set a fan in the room and open windows and doors for a complete air exchange. LP gas has a bad habit of settling to the floor and laying there in puddles; then, when you try to light the pilot, *BOOM!* I have a friend that has been blown up 3 times because of that.
Glenn


----------

